# CaribSea Cichlid Sand



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

Where's the best and cheapest place to get Cichlid sand? I will need around 150lbs of the stuff.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

What do you need it for?

Odds are it'd be cheaper to buffer your water otherwise


----------



## Enki (Mar 26, 2008)

ya iv been looking for those too....actually iv just been looking for sand period...lol...my local stores dont stock freshwater aquarium sand


----------



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

Pablo said:


> What do you need it for?
> 
> Odds are it'd be cheaper to buffer your water otherwise


I need it for Cichlids.  Would pool filter sand be just as good? I read on another thread you mentioned that silicates are bad. I just want something that's less maintenance. Don't want to worry about keeping the PH up there. Maybe the Cichlid mix will do.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Big Al's Scarborough carries sand. Call first.


----------



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

Big Al's seems to be the only retail distributor for CaribSea products. However, mops.ca and petsandponds.com both sell CaribSea products at cheaper prices. The only issue is shipping. I've been doing more and more reading about the sand and it seems most people just get pool filter sand for $10 for 50lbs. I think I will go the same route. $30 vs $200. I guess I'll save the cash and buffer as Pablo suggested.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

gunnerx said:


> I need it for Cichlids.  Would pool filter sand be just as good? I read on another thread you mentioned that silicates are bad. I just want something that's less maintenance. Don't want to worry about keeping the PH up there. Maybe the Cichlid mix will do.


Silica sand is not buffering.

What cichlids are you looking to keep?

Odds are you'll do more harm than good...

I'd just get plain old sand and use either malawi or tanganyika seachem buffer added to the new water to always have the same pH/kH/gH

When you add tap water to a tank with a buffering substrate you cause a pH swing until the new water buffers.


----------



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

8 x F1 (4m/4f) Neolamprologus pulcher "Daffodil [one of those pair is proven breeders]
6 x F1 (3m/3f) Lamprologus Brevis Kigoma

Comes with the 120g tank I'm going to get.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

ya for tanganyikans I'd use it for sure.

I'd still buffer the tap water up to the same level before adding it with a powdered buffer but I'm anal. Its not a must.


----------



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

So Plain Aquarium Sand + Seachem Tanganyika buffer?


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

The tang buffer is evil - it shoots you to like pH 9 while your kH is still 4, mix it 50/50 with the malawi/victoria buffer. (they suggest this)


----------



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

Thanks for the great tips once again. After reading through cichlid-forum, I have decided on getting the 3M Colorquartz from DuRock. Seems to be the cheapest solution and safe for the fish.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

if you want the coolest stuff around, tahitian moon sand is like blacker than black. sort of a black hole crazy freaky black. its expensive. its by carib sea.

You'll want to buy the gigantic tub of tang buffer/ malawi buffer (save money) and a set of measuring spoons.

Assuming you're using toronto tap water, the malawi buffer @ 1 teaspoon/gallon will make a pH of about 7.9 and a kH of about 10. At 1.5 tsp it makes a pH of about 8.1 and a kH of about 14- which is getting rediculous, so if 7.9 isn't high enough for you, this is where you'd add perhaps 1/2 or 1/4 tsp of tang buffer to jack the pH to about 8.5 without jacking the kH.

REMEMBER- your fish may have NEVER been in water above pH 8. Find out where they came from. You may NOT want to use tang buffer- and remember that by itself it makes a pH of almost 9 @ 1 tsp/5 gal.

Always premix.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

I bought a bag and love it, it's very fine... I think it was $16.00 at BA's Scarborough but don't quote me on that.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Tahitian Moon Sand?


----------



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

A lot of people who bought Tahitian moon sand actually switched to the 3M Colorquartz because it's heavier and easier to clean up. Plus it's a lot cheaper and you can get it in black also.

Thanks for the tip about the buffer. I will ask the guy if he buffered.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Used it in my 25g over Eco-complete. ATM, I have my rams & honey gouramis in there.


----------



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

Hey

There's a guy on Kijiji selling 6 bags of what he's calling 'African Cichlid Eco Complete' for $80 in coburg (an hour east of Toronto)

He said its black and white. I'm looking for something to put in my tank but only need about 2 or 3 bags so I passed on it cause its a bit far.

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-accessories-Eco-Complete-African-Cichlid-sand-New-6-20lb-bags-W0QQAdIdZ43714944


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Mike at Finatics doesn't recommend it because it turns your water black.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

I'm sorta guessing Mike didn't rinse or add it to the water properly


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Who knows, you'd have to ask him.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

So you guys are cool again?


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Pablo said:


> So you guys are cool again?


I haven't spoken to him per se. I'm just reiterating what he said when I asked.


----------

